

Poetry, real danger, and ASP.NET - difc

I&#x27;m a working ASP.NET Developer. I have the usual background in databases, Javascript, 3-tier architecture, AJAX, and so on. But what I want is an applied career working with graphs, networks, morphisms, and functors, where JSON falls away and transitive closure comes into play. I want to use Eigenvectors to tell what&#x27;s important in data regardless of the data itself. I want to code with self-organizing semantic analysis tools (Microsoft Roslyn) and shortest-path algorithms. I want to model web services and complex systems using force-directed graphs (D3) that are rearranged on the fly to rewire the system. I want to compute system reliability not with Monkeys but with adjacency matrices.<p>I want bijective and injective, bipartite and clique, functors and connectedness and small world effects.<p>I don&#x27;t want comfort. I want God, I want poetry, I want real danger, I want freedom, I want goodness, I want sin.
======
politician
You could try to find work with your local metro transit provider. Intel, AMD,
ARM, or anyone doing Ads. Are you able to work for a startup? You may find the
complexity you desire in the mastery of having no time to do any one thing
completely.

~~~
difc
Thanks for the excellent suggestions. My local transit agency doesn't have a
reputation for complexity, but I'll do some research.

Yes, a startup would certainly offer the complexity I'm after. I'm not
pursuing insurmountable complexity in its own right. I feel we should be doing
programming at a vastly higher level of abstraction.

Maybe I ought to shift to Haskell development, or spin higher level of
abstraction into a venture of its own. Thanks again.

